# Chiller input--top or bottom?



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Before you ask--yes, I did read the 90+page chiller thread! 

I already built a standard vortex chiller out of a bucket, but now I'm about to cut into a 60qt Igloo Cube, and I have a question for those of you who have used that or something similar. 

The standard design shoots the fog in at the bottom, then up a pipe to an expansion area at the top. But some people sit the foggers on top of the chiller, and run a C-shaped pipe apparatus directly into the top expansion area. Is there any meaningful difference between the two setups? 

I thought there might be more backflow from having it on top, but looking at videos, I don't see much. And it seems like the top-mount way would be simpler. 

Thanks for your help!
EEH


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

From my limited understanding, both accomplish the same thing; the fog starts at the top of the ice, and migrates DOWN thru. The one where the fogger sits on the floor just delivers the fog to the top of the ice chamber via the elbowed pipe.

If you want to add ice without moving the fogger, and you need access to the lid, I would prefer the fogger to sit on the floor. 

Anyone who actually built one or more of these, please correct me.

I will likely build one of these this season, so my interest is peaked.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Personally I think it is just a space saver, most that I have looked if you look where the C pipe goes in, it enters near the bottom. Actually will give a little weight to the lid. I haven't done this myself but have used one of the cheaper coolers, even with foam around edges had quite a bit of seepage. I also have just done the fogger on a stand on the ground as I usually have run a y inlet with a fan. Wanted to build a crypt chiller this year and hide everything but don't think I'll have time. Next weekend is my big haunt at the campground.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry all, just realized I brought this up on an old thread.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I do mine with the fogger sitting on top, goes into piping that goes down the bottom outside of the chiller, then a straight pipe goes up to about 1" under the lid. So the fog then falls down through the ice, and out from the bottom side.

I'm not sure if it makes much difference either way, but my thinking is that cold air sinks, so as the fog cools it will naturally do down, and out.

If you did the opposite, and pushed the hot fog into the bottom of the container, yes the hot air would rise up through the ice, but then when it is cooled, it naturally wants to lower, which was be back into the "hot" chamber, which you don't want.


----------

